# Sticky  Subcriptions that run out and renew



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Heads up really that your details could be removed from the detailers list - please re check if you have renewed and pm an admin to add

:thumb:

Same goes with new subscriptions please pm an admin to add details

and a reminder of

The scheme we've come up with is as follows, although it's 99% decided on, Johnny, Mark and myself might still need to fine tune it a little and I know John's working on a way to implement this as we speak.

So, for a Supporter's initial year they get the 12 months as per normal for the £175

When they renew for the 2nd year they get 13 months for the same price.

Year 3 they get 14 months.

Year 4 (and every year their sub remains a constant unbroken run, they get 15 months for the price of 12, so effectively 3 extra months advertising for free. Maximum 3 months over 3 years then reverts to rolling)

We've planned to roll this out from the 1st November onwards (but the site upgrade and any unforseen technical delays could affect that date, so it's only provisional at this stage).

Thanks 
__________________
*You will need to ask to get your extra month on renewal each time*
If there is a break then you will be reset back to year one


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

oops missed this one lol!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just a reminder about the loyalty bonus months chaps, as I've done a couple this week: If you think you're due any at the time of your renewal, just ask myself or one of the admins to have a look at your account and see what might be due. 

We initially said this was for unbroken runs, and to an extent it still is. However, we're not going to be silly and pedantic about it - if there's a break in subscription for just a few days, or a week before you renew, we'll still count this as your continued support of DW (everyone's busy and it's easy to overlook things, we know and understand that). If there's a month or more break is more what we meant there.

Thanks


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Guys, just had mine lapse for a few days, whats the crack? just paid £175 to get back on! lol 

I think this time is my fourth year, let me know if that 175 is right and how long the term is until i need to renew again, thanks


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ps, please can someone change my title back to DW Support AKA JPC Cheers


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah i am due for renewal and just found out that I will have to pay the £175....is this something that could have been mentioned prior to finding out on open forum....or have i missed something....


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

yeah, we got hit with the £175.00 too.


----------

